# My Favorite Locomotive



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello fellow Hogheads,

My favorite locomotive is the New York Centrals J1, J2 and J3 "Hudson's". But this is what makes my heart to skip a beat. Enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8-icC-hNRA

What's your favorite?

Chester Louis SA #64
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

My favorite; ATSF 2-10-4 5011 class. 
Ahhh, to have a time machine to go back and view and hear one of these magnificent machines running wide open with heavy tonnage!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Chester;

Mine is the Reading RR class G1sas, the Crusader locomotive. There were only two in the class, 117 and 118. They appeal to me because the Reading served my home town when I was a child, and they were totally home-road built.










Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

My fav? Class B Climax. But, I do have a fondness for the NKP's SD9, they just look like big brutes. 
Terry


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I have long had a fascination with the Maine Two foot gauge stuff. as a little kid I visited Edaville railroad in Massachusetts which was a depository of much of the remaining equipment after the lines were all scrapped here in Maine. while I was too small to really remember it the feel for the smallest of trains has endured. in 2005 I trekked to Maine on vacation and stopped in Portland at the Maine Narrow gauge museum where one of the old Monson railroad engines was working a train along the waterfront. Pretty cool! then headed up to Boothbay for some Camping and kayaking. found the Boothbay Railway Village. with its two foot gauge garden railway pulled by a little Henschel 0-4-0, Pretty cute...the engineer told me to head to Alna on Saturday which we did on our way to my parent's place. NOW that is what I am talking about!









Above: WW&F #10 is a beauty! she is a regauged and restored plantation engine from Louisiana. she had been purchased and regauged by Edaville then purchsed by the WW&F railway museum and restored by Volunteers to this little beauty. and....










and #9 which last saw service on on the WW&F in 1933(ish) before being squirreled away in a Connecticut barn. this photo was taken on that first visit. since, she has been stripped down to her component parts for restoration. I have even helped on the work. She has a new boiler and frame which had both lived long and hard lives since 1892. The wood cab probably dates from an 1893 repair and survived an engine house fire and several derailments. Much of the wood is in like new condition after being had scraped and sanded. some will have to be replaced. the hope is to have her running anew next fall!


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

The one and only, Falk #1:


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Eric, 

I too got involved with the 2footers with a visit to Edavile. I modeled in On2 for over 20 years before changing to P48 before converting to live steam Yes indeed, there is something about those two footer. 

Chester Louis SA #64 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------

